# I am trying not to panic. Hope's lump is back and another.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We noticed her lump returning a couple of days after she had finished the antibiotic. Called the vet and he said he felt good that the antibiotic had it disappear (at least to sight and touch). He felt perhaps 10 days on it was not long enough so he asked me Friday afternoon to come get 14 days more.

Gave it to her (these chewable antibiotics are the best. Smells like Interceptor and she eats them the same as well with no treat disguise needed) and then last night noticed ANOTHER lump several inches up from the other. It is smaller than the first but it is definitely there.

I got myself so worried that we are even staying home from church this morning. 

Today will be day 3 of the antibiotic which is when we saw it getting smaller the last time. I am SO praying that they will both go away and she wil not require surgeries all up her back to remove these. 

I keep reminding myself that the pathology report said "no clear indication of cancer" but I cannot help worrying that neither my vet (20+ years experience) nor the pathologist knew what this was or why she had it. 

I'd be happy if it was a sebaceous cyst (it was not) and we just knew that was "her thing" and she would get them from time to time. 

We are happy that she is in no pain from these and is feisty and running around like nothing is up. I am also grateful that her tummy seems unaffected by the antibiotics. 

So, will call the vet tomorrow and see what he says. Hoping every time I look at her that they are smaller. Meanwhile trying to not pace the floor into the ground today.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww  poor Hope, and poor you. I'm hoping the antibiotics work better this time, and that she gets well. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I know you are so worried and frightened for little Hope. Please know we are lifting up healing prayers for her as well as prayers of comfort for you and hubby. Blessings, Deb


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending our love, hugs, thoughts and prayers to little Hope. Hope all turns out well. I will continue to check on updates on your precious Angel. xxxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh gosh. I'm sure you are beside yourself with worry. We are thinking of you and right here with you. Let us know what the vet says tomorrow. I'm glad she's acting normal, that is a blessing.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor thing. Both of you!  I'll be curious to hear what the vet says. I hope she can get rid of these lumps for good & soon!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. I'll be waiting for your update tomorrow


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder if the lumps are at sites she was vaccinated at? Some breeders/vets vaccinate near the rear legs sort of on the sides of a dog's body - that is where Ivy was given her rabies vaccination, but its common to do the DHPP vacs there as well.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking abdout you and little Hope. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Puppy pats from Quigley too!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I wonder if the lumps are at sites she was vaccinated at? Some breeders/vets vaccinate near the rear legs sort of on the sides of a dog's body - that is where Ivy was given her rabies vaccination, but its common to do the DHPP vacs there as well.


I wish that was it. She has had all shots in the back of her neck. This is down by the hip and it is very visible. Like a cherry tomato or grape under the skin. The new spot is not as prominent. It is up from the other (in the direction of her head rather than her tail) and close to her spine.

I sure hope when we wake up in the morning that they are better.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Praying for healing for little Hope.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking of Hope... Hershey sends her kisses too.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I sure hope she's okay! Don't panic Karen! Keep us updated. I'll be worried over here until you do!!! We'll be thinking of you both!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh dear, Please keep us posted.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Vet called me back (it startles me to not just hear back from someone else in the office, but straight from the guy himself rather than second hand is great) and is perplexed. Since the larger lump is going down, he and I discussed keeping her on the antibiotics for a few more days to see what happens before deciding what to do next.

Obviously if either lump gets worse, I will call immediately. Meanwhile, thankfully, she is acting perfectly normal. 

We will decide a few days before Eden's spay (10/21) if we will bring her in then to have the larger one removed so that they can see what it it really is since the pathology on the needle biopsy was inconclusive (it did say that no clear indication of cancer was seen). He did keep calling it a cyst which brought me some comfort. We need to know with what we are dealing.

I giggled because he said, "Well. It sounds like we are on the same page, then." I knew that meant, "WOW! Look at us agreeing on care for your over protected and pampered babies"...haha!!

So, we are in watch/wait and see mode. I'll keep you updated (of course!) 

Thanks for thinking of us!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good news Karen. Your babies are so lucky to have you for their mom, you take such good care of them.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen i havent heard about hopes bumps hope there all gone by now


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Karen. How are Hope's lump? Are they all gone now?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for asking! They are but she just came off the antibiotics. This is what happened last time. They went away and then 4-6 days off antibiotics they came back. If they come back again, they have to come out since pathology was inconclusive. Sure hoping that we got them this time with the extended course of antibiotics!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Thanks for asking! They are but she just came off the antibiotics. This is what happened last time. They went away and then 4-6 days off antibiotics they came back. If they come back again, they have to come out since pathology was inconclusive. Sure hoping that we got them this time with the extended course of antibiotics!


keep us updated on her


----------

